# Illustrator CS2: Dokument mit Texten als Pfade- rückgängig machen?



## Orphelina (22. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze Illustrator CS2 auf dem PC. Viel Erfahrung habe ich nicht. Jetzt habe ich von einem Kollegen ein *.ai Dokument erhalten in dem ich die Texte ändern soll. Die sind aber alle Pfade (Outlines) aber in Ilustrator gemacht. Rückgängig geht wohl nicht. Aber wenn ich jetzt ein neues Textfeld mache, ist das automatisch schon ein Pfad... Ich würde aber lieber einen Text erstellen und später über Create Outlines umwandeln.

Mach ich was falsch? Geht das?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## mreball (22. August 2007)

Leider geht das nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen. Das in einem Textfeld automatisch Pfade drin sind, verstehe ich leider nicht. Nimmst Du das Textwerkzeug "T" und schreibst dann los, oder wie, denn so sollte es gehen.


----------



## Orphelina (22. August 2007)

Hallo,

ja ich nehm das Textwerkzeug, aber es wird dann schon so hellblau markiert  (also die einzelnen Buchstaben) und es steht immer "Path" am Textrahmen.
Irgendwie ist das komisch, weil ich ja normalen Text in der normalen Ansicht erzeugen möchte...
Dass man Pfade nicht rückgängig machen kann, hab ich mir schon gedacht ..

Danke und Gruß


----------



## joobie (30. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich glaube Du machst das schon richtig mit dem Text-Werkzeug. Versuche mal, STRG+U zu drücken (oder im Menü "Ansicht" den Punkt "Magnetische Hilfslinien" zu deaktivieren). Diese Option, falls aktiviert, zeigt Dir beim Überfahren von Objekten mit der Maus immer die Ecken ("Pfad-Eckpunkte") an. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Du das meinst...

Diese Option hat keinen Einfluss darauf, ob der Text als solcher editierbar bleibt oder in Pfade konvertiert wird. Sie ändert nur die Ansicht.

Probier mal, mit dem Text-Werkzeug ("T") *einmal* irgendwo zu klicken (nicht einen Kasten öffnen), loszuschreiben und mit ESCAPE rauszugehen. Dann mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug ("V") wegklicken (woanders hin), damit das Textfeld deaktiviert wird; danach (noch mit dem Auswahlpfeil) auf den gerade erstellten Text doppelklicken. Ist der Text dann editierbar?

Normalerweise ist das der Fall.

LG
Joobie


----------

